# burley vs chariot



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife and I are trying to decide between the two. she wants a jogger and I want a trailer. Both convert to a jogger, just wondering if any one has tips on what to look for, or if one is better.


----------



## Thommy (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you considered the Burly Nomad as a trailer? It assembles/disassembles easy and is rated at 100 lbs carrying capacity. It uses two wheels versus one wheel like the Bob trailers. (If you want a Bob testimonial please seek out MB1 and his lady, they use theirs regularly.) I use mine for trips to the store without any problems. It tracks nice also. I recently added the cargo rack for the top of it to carry our folding barbee, food & spirits and folding lawn chairs to a nearby lake. The joggers all seem (from what I've seen) to only carry little Jonny or Suzy and not much else. Why don't you and your wife compromise? Purchase a used jogger and a new Nomad? I recommend the following site: www.biketrailershop.com.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

We have the Chariot Cougar 2 and have been very happy with it. It's a really nice unit that can stroll, jog, bike, ski and the suspension is nice to have. Even if you only have one child, I would recommend the double so you can carry more gear or have a friend's kid hop in when needed.

singlecross


----------



## Seamusthedog (Oct 31, 2003)

Have you looked at both of them? 
The Chariot is far and away a much better design and build. That said it is alot more expensive. I believe the frame is for over $350 and then you need to buy the stroller wheels (50), bike trailer (50), jog wheel (50),... ...

We just got an new 07 Chariot on a good sale (...last years model...). We felt the Chariot was much more solidly built and comfy for the kids, the Burley jog wheel looks like an afterthought in the design and the brake is a peice of metal that rubs against the rubber of the tire. 

I would be proud of the Burley if I built it myself as it seems to be kind of thrown together, but no way would I like it if I spent more than $300 for it.

It really come down to what you can afford, if you can swing the Chariot go for it, the suspension, quality and comfort for the little ones is not comparable in the Burley.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

i tried to start a thread with this same topic. I did find this link http://swinny.net/Cycling/Child_Trailers

a lot of thoughts on the subject there


----------



## Lamourish (Dec 31, 2005)

We have the Chariot Cougar, and love it. I would HIGHLY recommend a trailer with suspension. Those road cracks and bumps really jar kids and the shocks take much of the impact. 

Ours gets used daily. My wife mostly takes the little man running, while I take him riding. The low center of gravity and wide wheelbase (also key) makes it able to take turns surprisingly fast. I have never dumped him. Surprisingly, my wife dumped the Chariot while running, the full cage completely contained him, with kid no impact on the side wall. 

The full enclosure is well insulated and we've been riding in subzero weather with the little guy bundled. 

+1 Chariot.


----------



## gonsa (Feb 20, 2005)

I have the Chariot also. Compared to the Burley, they are in different categories. The Chariot is much more expensive and you need to buy at least one "accessory" to use it. I bought the jogger, stroller and cycling attachments. The quality is very high and we use it a lot. I even saved a little space in the garage by getting rid of a stroller.

I live in an urban area and did not foresee having a second kid anytime soon so I went with the single. My favorite thing about it is the stoller wheels store neatly on the trailer, I can lock up my bike, detach the trailer, put on the stroller wheels and go into stores, walk around crowded outdoor festivals, whatever and never feel like I am taking up the whole isle. 

The ride seems smooth too. My kid complains way more in the car and almost never in the trailer. Coincidence?


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

gonsa said:


> My kid complains way more in the car and almost never in the trailer. Coincidence?


A young environmentalist?


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

I've got the Cougar II also (single).

I purchased from REI. At the time, becoming a member gave you something like 20% off.

I chose the Chariot because it seemed like the best design out there. Plus, I really wanted the suspension.

Close to zero weather has not prevented us riding. It's just a question of wrapping the lil' 'un up well and using all of the front covers. She still falls fast asleep.


----------

